# 5/22 smith island report



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

fished just off of smith island north of the inlet had big swells rolling in so couldnt get in as close as we wanted but still managed 6 reds between 39-44" and lost 2. all fish were on blue crabs casting into the breakers. talked to a fews other boats that were out there and only heard of one other red and one black so i think we did damn good. we only fished from about 745 till 1030 on the incoming tide.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

so are you quatering the crabs or tossing them whole? Nice report too.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

poppin the shell off and stickin a 8/0 gami through them. iv been usin some big jimmys iv been getting by the dozens in the ER


----------

